# Transporting a 29g Reef Tank



## tate23am (Nov 5, 2008)

Guys I need your advice transporting a 29g Biocube reef tank. 
I planned to use a few 5gal buckets to transport all the coral. 
I have xtra water already prepared for the setup. Looking for advice on 
what to avoid and anything that would help make the move easier for the coral. its only a 15-20min trip.


----------



## zona322 (Dec 5, 2008)

put heat packs taped to the bottom of the lids in the 5 gal buckets and when you get home put some small power heads in to help move the water. hope that helps you 
zona


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Not sure what you have for substrate but if you have more than 3 inches try not to disturb the sand bed.


----------

